# My first Blucky Corpsification



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I took a generic Blucky head and gouged out the eyes and nose cavity to a more realistic size/shape. I also sliced between the teeth (leaving some out) to open the jaw and then did a cut along the back of the head to help the jaw lay open. I used a stencil burner for most of the cuts and then an Xacto knife to clean them up.

Using masking tape, I placed the eyeballs and then stuffed the skull with balls of newspaper to hold them in place. I did a ring of cotton/latex to simulate upper and lower eye lids (helping to hold the eyes in place).

Then I Fitted some cotton batting in place to close off the mouth and nose cavities. The eyes I used, I made myself http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=65082. The blind eye, I did the same way but I used an opaque white color.










Pretty cool so far hehe


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I whited out the teeth (just a base color, I'm going to airbrush the finished product) and added more latex/cotton to simulate jaw and other muscles.










More images of it at this point...



















I still need to do the top and back of the skull and then lay paint but I'm pretty happy with how Blucky is looking so far.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

*Nice*

Now that has got to be the nicest blucky-job I have EVER seen! Keep it going!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Looking good! And those eyes are phenomenal! I'll be keeping an eye on this thread, as I'll be attempting this for next year.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I did a little more cotton and latex along the sides of the skull today. And I'm surprised to admit the amount of depth you can get using a cheap Blucky! I can't wait to airbrush this one.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

So far, we have gone from this....









to this...


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

Now I'm adding some stringy cheek to jaw tissue...










The head is about done now.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I should mention that when using latex with unrolled cotton balls, you get a smooth muscle effect (like along the sides of my blucky skull). But when using latex with batting, you get a more pitted/dry look (like the chin and stringy cheek thing I did).


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I airbrushed some black shadows and then light brown. The skull is about done now


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

I can't get over how so many talented and creative people are on this forum. Very nice indeed!


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

It looks fan-dang-tastic!


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, Cassie, I have a big question. I hear everyone talk about using latex. I've seen little tubes of latex at the Halloween stores in October, but they are really quite expensive for how much you get... so I assume folks aren't using that for their props. So where are you getting this latex? Is that something you can get at the hardware store?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Handy,
I don't know about every one else, but I use carpet latex that I buy through Home Depot, about $8 a pint


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm using carpet latex too. The brand I use is called Elmers Flooring Adhesive and it's sold at Walmart for $5-6 a pint. It's quite thick like peanut butter but it can be watered down.


----------



## Handy_Haunter (Oct 14, 2007)

*Guy didn't know what I was talking about*

Elmers Flooring Adhesive... thats good to know. I went to Menard's and asked for "Carpet Latex" and the guy there didn't know what I was talking about... then I had to explain that I too didn't know what it was exactly, and had to explain to an older gentlemen that I was trying to create corpsified bones. You should have seen the look on his face! But now I know... walmart... elmers flooring adhesive. Thanks!


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

You should find it on an isle near their paint department. It'll be on the isle with tape and glues.


----------



## Zarcath (Mar 30, 2008)

Cassie7 said:


> I'm using carpet latex too. The brand I use is called Elmers Flooring Adhesive and it's sold at Walmart for $5-6 a pint. It's quite thick like peanut butter but it can be watered down.


I went down to Walmart and I found the Elmers. I was thinking it might be able to use this to make my skin apron... What sort of tool did you use to apply it? and whats it like when it dies? rubbery? flaky?


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome. I have to get into using latex, what other props can you us it for?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry 13mummy, I missed your question when this thread dropped a few pages.

I've used it for several things but mostly for corpsifying.

One use offhand that I can think of is on my more delicate styrofoam carvings. I coat them with a couple of coats of the latex to add strength and it worked great. It takes paint really well too.


----------



## gym_ghost (Jul 6, 2006)

That is so cool... great job!!!

Gym


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Great, great job. Thanks for the tips also. I was thinking about using some batting. Great tip.


----------



## TylerMech (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, that looks sick!


----------

